# Form 815 Health Undertaking requirements



## pratikshelar871 (May 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Recently I got a mail from my CO to send the signed Form 815 for my wife. I did the same and sent it across. I have the following queries regarding this can someone please help?

1) My wife has been asked to contact the HUS as soon as we reach Australia. How much time doe it take to get the formalities done?
2) Once we get the visa we will be going there just for a week to get the stamping done and we plan to come back? Can someone suggest how much time HUS takes in adelaide?
3) During the process of HUS am I required to be in australia? If the process takes long time, can I come back and my wife stay back in australia and complete the process and come back later?
4) Once the visa is granted and date of landing provided, how many days does one need to stay in australia to get the visa approved and validated?


Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

No idea re 1,2,3

Re 4, ZERO ..... if you stamp in, turn around, stamp out and fly back home you're good, however no idea re HUS issue and how it affects that


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

pratikshelar871 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently I got a mail from my CO to send the signed Form 815 for my wife. I did the same and sent it across. I have the following queries regarding this can someone please help?
> 
> ...


For activating visa you can go through passport control, turn around and go back. 
As to HUS even in Adelaide one week is not enough to complete health undertaking.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> For activating visa you can go through passport control, turn around and go back.
> As to HUS even in Adelaide one week is not enough to complete health undertaking.


We are asked to sign 815 as well. how to send it across? Do we send it through email? Or should we upload any where in immi account please help. 

Thanks


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

You should upload 815 form signed in your immi account. No other ways to do it.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> You should upload 815 form signed in your immi account. No other ways to do it.


thank you. From your signature I see that 815 form has been resubmitted. Is there anything that we need to be careful about. your experience and inputs helps. 

Regards


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> thank you. From your signature I see that 815 form has been resubmitted. Is there anything that we need to be careful about. your experience and inputs helps.
> 
> Regards


Not really. Just provide correct info and don't forget to sign it. That's all.


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

tomato_juice said:


> Not really. Just provide correct info and don't forget to sign it. That's all.


Hi, I also was asked to submit health Undertaking. however we have left two places blank. 
1. One is the section at the top where 'Office use only was mentioned'. Although we have our HAP ID, but since it was mentioned as Office use only, we left it blank. 
2. and the other is relative/Friend address. As we don't have anyone there, we have left that as blank. Would there be an issues there. 

As I have left these sections blanks and have not received any response since 3 days, thinking if I would be asked to sign that again. 

Any thoughts..


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

JavWa said:


> Hi, I also was asked to submit health Undertaking. however we have left two places blank.
> 1. One is the section at the top where 'Office use only was mentioned'. Although we have our HAP ID, but since it was mentioned as Office use only, we left it blank.
> 2. and the other is relative/Friend address. As we don't have anyone there, we have left that as blank. Would there be an issues there.
> 
> ...


first one should be fine. 
For second one, This should be provided with a friend /relative address. You can give any friend's address as this is a temporary one..later you can change that.


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> first one should be fine.
> For second one, This should be provided with a friend /relative address. You can give any friend's address as this is a temporary one..later you can change that.


oh ok.. how can I change that now. I have already submitted and clicked on request complete button


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

JavWa said:


> oh ok.. how can I change that now. I have already submitted and clicked on request complete button


I dont know, May we we can upload under support documents?? Can you double check logging into the Immi account. 

Once after successful upload you can call immi people for faster processing. 

In my case, I uploaded 815 form and called immi people to update status and within 20 mins I recieved my grant.

All the best


----------



## JavWa (Apr 2, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> I dont know, May we we can upload under support documents?? Can you double check logging into the Immi account.
> 
> Once after successful upload you can call immi people for faster processing.
> 
> ...


One more thing... which number did you call.. when I am trying it is been put on a general message to wait and defer from calling... and after that it is getting disconnected.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

JavWa said:


> One more thing... which number did you call.. when I am trying it is been put on a general message to wait and defer from calling... and after that it is getting disconnected.


Hi JavWa i was following your posts, i thought your r the right person to help because i am in a similar situation as you does. I was asked for Form 815 by my CO both for me and my spouse. I have uploaded it on the same day from my immigration account and concluded with "Request Complete" Button. Is there any thing i can do to speed up the process apart from this. 

What happened to your application how many day did it take to get the visa grant? Did you call the immigration after attaching the document. If so which number

Hope your will answer to my question. thanks a lot.:juggle:


----------



## yashi (Mar 13, 2015)

Dear Fellows, 
I have fulfilled all requirement for 489 Visa and at the end form 815 - health Undertaking was asked to be submitted. Same was submitted about 28 days back. Kindly share your experience about how long CO normally takes after receiving this undertaking as i haven't received any reply or further requirement after its submission. Only receipt of receiving the email was received.
Kindly assists!


----------



## dhpmave (Jan 18, 2015)

*Info required on HUS*



pratikshelar871 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently I got a mail from my CO to send the signed Form 815 for my wife. I did the same and sent it across. I have the following queries regarding this can someone please help?
> 
> ...


@pratikshelar871 / Other Forum Members for info on 815 Health Undertaking :

I am in a similar boat as above post. I would like to know :

1) What is the step wise process for completing Health Undertaking after landing in Australia ( HUS given after Chest X-Ray & Sputum test).

I need to plan my Visa Validation trip for April 2016. Any input will help me a lot for better planning.

2) Do we get the Form 815 back with HAP ID along with Visa Grant Letter. I haven't got any with my grant letter, however I have got my IED of 6 months after last X-Ray. Is there any reference of Form 815 or HUS on Visa Grant Letter.

TIA.


----------



## KSR2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Please help me out. Lodged in immi on 4 Nov 2015 by my employer. Same 603 case investigation Had all the test done by Feb 15 And got mail requesting form 815 on 22 Feb After that no update 
Usually how much time it takes after submitting form 815 to get 457 Visa grant


----------



## DoctorSA (Mar 9, 2016)

have you received a visa yet? i uploaded 815 form on 16th Feb and am still waiting.


----------



## andy8062 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi all,
I have submitted form 815 on 4th match ,till date no reply ..has any body got grant recently post submission of form 815.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Forum people how much time it takes for grant after submission of form 815....and do we get a short IED....I am very much worried as if short IED is given then we don't get much time to plan out.......


----------

